# Idle speed



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,

My engine idles at 1100 rpm approx, there's nothing wrong with it but I was wondering if this was a bit high as most other cars idle around the 800 rpm mark ?


Cheers


Baz


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Yep sounds high to me


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

target idle rpm is 950 as per the manual, in idle setting mode (IAC disconnected, ECU in idle adjust mode).
on mine (R34), setting it that way and reconnecting the IAC and leaving the adjust mode rises the rpm just a little again (the tach shows approx 1000).


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

mine idles @ around 1200. it's high, but it sounds nice and other than trying to crawl in bumper to bumper traffic, it's not an issue.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine idles at 1100rpm since fitting atmospheric BOVs  Sometimes it drops to 900rpm but most of the time it stays high, doesn't really bother me too much though.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Mines a RIPs RB30 pushing out 700+ bhp and idles at 1100-1200 rpm at 1000 rpm it wants to cut out. Does that sound about right. I am running a pair of HKS SSQVs.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Idle Speed*

I've got twin HKS dumpvalves as well but it didn't make any difference to the idle speed.

Can I adjust the idle speed myself or is it an remap job ?


----------



## ofive (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine idles at 1800rpm...Sounds way too high. Not sure what the deal is, but off to dyno in next couple weeks.


----------



## syclone (Oct 27, 2009)

bazza1 said:


> I've got twin HKS dumpvalves as well but it didn't make any difference to the idle speed.
> 
> Can I adjust the idle speed myself or is it an remap job ?


like i said above, you can basically do it yourself but you need for example Nissan Datascan to set the ECU to base idle adjust mode. the process is covered in the engine workshop manuals you can download from various sources on the net. and you need some kind of inductive rpm pickup to check actual rpm (since the vehicle´s tach is not accurate enough)


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

Mine idles at about 1100. It sounds alright though so will probably leave it.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

1100 pm idle speed may be caused by a small intake leak - the standard paper gaskets aren't too good where the plenum joins.

If not a leak, you could try turning the screw on the AAC under the plenum to lower idle.

Cheers,


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

ofive said:


> Mine idles at 1800rpm...Sounds way too high. Not sure what the deal is, but off to dyno in next couple weeks.


your kidding right ...mate thats way to high ...you deffo need to sort that out


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

my idle is set to 1150, car idles fine at that
if i drop it to 1050 or 1000 it is very close to cutting out. Think it is the way the cams are set up on the engine?

i wouldnt put that idle as high for a skyline, 1800 however??? . . . .


----------



## Pete G (Aug 18, 2008)

My R33 GTST was steady at 600 rpm which is right for them,- but my R33 GTR idles around 1100- 1200 and sometimes 'shunts' between 1120-1280 which doesn't sound good!
I've got a Power FC with Commander,- can it be adjusted on that?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

mine was idling at 1200 but when the timing was checked with a strobe light it was 3 or 4 d out to pfc now thats sorted idles at 950 perfect when warm, and thats with a ported head and hks 9.1 264 cams.


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

Would it be right that the higher the state of tune the idling will go higher than a standard engines idle, or is that rubbish.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

I disagree, sometimes a cammy engine needs to run faster at idle but thats not a hard and fast rule.
My engine could idle quite a bit slower than it does , Gary's make's 905 hp in a road car and idles like a stock engine.
Yoda's car idles very smooth and very quiet


----------



## D-Ranged (Aug 16, 2007)

markM3 said:


> 1100 pm idle speed may be caused by a small intake leak - the standard paper gaskets aren't too good where the plenum joins.
> 
> If not a leak, you could try turning the screw on the AAC under the plenum to lower idle.
> 
> Cheers,


I was thinking it might be but im sure when i had a good look at the plenum last time it looked as if it has different gaskets on there.

Will try adjusting the AAC anyway and see.


----------



## Monk2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Have an idle between 1000 and 1100 rpm when warm. I also have power FC but changing the idle setting seems to have no effect. Does this indicate a problem with aac? or can PFC not drop idle past set level?


----------

